# Question for Parkview??



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

For quite some time I have been wondering why you support this additional board. Is there a book on Fibro that you publish?Also since there seems to be all this confusion on the differences between cfs and fibro why did you group the two together.Sorry I'm so nosey.Rose


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 1999)

Rose -- Good question - Was just wondering the same thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 1999)

Rose:I understand there is a book on "Fibro" in the process - probably won't be available for several months - don't remember where I heard it but it sounds promising!! Hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 1999)

That is true...we are working on the manuscript for *Fibromyalgia & The Mind-Body Connection*. We have not released the publication date yet though. As for this forum, I grouped the two together b/c they have similar symptoms. Also, I was not sure if there would be enough discussion to support either one individually. Therefore, I combined the topics. I can change this if there is a consensus.------------------Regards,The Parkview Publishing WebmasterAKA, Brad


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 1999)

Hey, BradThanks for supporting MY theory that they are *indeed* connected. Having had a bad episode of fibromyalgia these last couple of weeks, I've also had serious fatigue along with it. I have symptoms of BOTH illnesses and really can't tell where one stops and the other starts. Another question - is IBS connected as well, do you suppose? I have that, too.PS - Thanks for starting this board - let us know when Parkview's new book comes out - that's one I want to read!Kathy


----------

